

GE Engineers 3D Printed a Mini Jet Engine, Then Took It to 33,000 RPM - aqrashik
http://www.gereports.com/post/118394013625/these-engineers-3d-printed-a-mini-jet-engine-then

======
ColinWright
Related:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9109968](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9109968)
Australian researchers create world's first 3D-printed jet engine (abc.net.au)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9111239](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9111239)
Australian engineers 3D print jet engine in world first (theage.com.au)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9112052](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9112052)
Australian researchers create first 3D-printed jet engine (theguardian.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9519471](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9519471)
Watch: Engineers 3D Printed a Model Jet Engine, Then Started it Up
(gereports.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9533954](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9533954)
GE 3D-Printed a Miniature Jet Engine That Runs at 33,000 RPM (gizmodo.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9534688](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9534688)
3D Printed Mini Jet Engine (gereports.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9542996](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9542996)
3D-printed mini jet engine revved up to 33,000 rpm (cnet.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9544673](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9544673)
A 3D-printed mini jet engine that performs at 33,000 RPM (kurzweilai.net)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9569304](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9569304)
GE Engineers 3D Printed a Mini Jet Engine, Then Took It to 33,000 RPM
(gereports.com)

OK, I'm going to try real hard to stop now. The number of repeated stories is
comparatively small, but I'm finding it impossible it ignore them, so I'm
going off HN and using my homebrew filter system to control the firehose and
remove the duplicates.

